# Heres a Couple Funny Wine Cartoons



## arcticsid

Heres a couple funny cartoons I came accross, these may be subject to copyright.

They're small files, but they should open fine.

Smile, 
Troy


----------



## Woodbee

Troy, those are great. I wish I could get the "White Christmas" gal on a Tee shirt for a friend. It's her all over again.


----------



## arcticsid

Brad thats easy enough to do. Open the picture. Right click, "save pictur as" to your desktop, burn it onto a disk and take it to a t shirt shop or find one on line. In fact, almost anywhere you have pictures developed can have it put on a t shirt or anything else. I know for sure wal-mart can do that. Remember, it is probably copywritten, don't sell it.


----------



## Runningwolf

Troy, you're back on those mushrooms! I really liked the white christmas best all, also.


----------

